# Strange problem with SLiM (Simple login manager) + smbnetfs



## soupbowl (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a perfectly working smbnetfs setup, when I start my X session manually with startx, I login to my openbox setup, open a terminal, type 
	
	



```
smbnetfs ~/Network
```
 and I am connected to my network.

 If I have slim enabled, I login, and use the same command and get this error: 
	
	



```
fuse: failed to exec mount program: No such file or directory
fuse: failed to mount file system: Unknown error: 0
```

 I can use smbnetfs when I have slim enabled if I run it as root, but then I have to be root to access my network, which is no good. Anyone have any ideas what could cause such a strange error?

 My slim config is the default, I have tried changing the xserver_arguments and daemon in slim.conf thinking that might do something, but nope.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 31, 2010)

Check your path in the slim.conf. I believe I had a similar issue long ago and found that SLiM was over writing the PATH variable. I no longer use SLiM, but I recall this issue.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah slim does seem to replace the PATH variables. A workaround is to log in normally and copy your current PATH and then paste it in the slim configuration file.

I tried looking for the option for slim to leave my path variable alone but couldn't find it.


----------



## soupbowl (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys, You were both correct. I added 

```
default_path /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/soup/bin
```

to slim.conf which solved my problem, Thanks again.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 31, 2010)

Since gnome is so broken, it only seems to have one virtual desktop if started with GDM. I have decided to use SLiM instead. This whole path thing is a bit annoying since I have a couple of personal bin folders for different projects.

I have hacked up this script, to try to get the PATH back, but does anyone know of a better way?

.xinitrc

```
. $HOME/.profile
gnome-session
```

Is the path disappearing actually a bug? Perhaps it will be easy to write a patch.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd have to imaging the PATH problem to be a bug, I can't see why you want that as a feature. But since I stopped using SLiM 2 years ago I can't imagine no one in that time has not fixed it if it is a bug - unless the behavior on Linux is different. My solution was to stop using graphical login managers and stick with the plain out FreeBSD console login and startx. Sorry, not really helpful.


----------

